# sex only on a saturday.



## charlotte2 (Dec 16, 2011)

For the past month the only time we have has sex has been once a week on a saturday.
What is he just up for it on a saturday?
Does he feel guilty if he makes me go longer then a week so waits until the last possible moment without making me go longer then a week?

Sorry just feeling sorry for myself today.
I am just so fed up i really am. I love him so much but without sex we are losing how close we used to be.
I find i would prefer to be by myself or with my children then with him and that just breaks my heart.

He won't do anything about it i ain't allowed to mention it at all so i just suffer in silence feeling so alone even when i am sat right next to him.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

So you have tried to talk to him and he won't?

Have you tried to initiate sex with him during the week?

When did he start having sex less often?


----------



## Diolay (Jan 25, 2012)

You said it's only been for the last month this has been going on. That's really not a long time and nothing to worry about AT PRESENT. But it could be that somethings else is going on that started a month ago. That IS something to worry about.

Leaving your husband because of a month long dry spout!!!

Please tell me there's something more. (You don't have to say what).


----------



## charlotte2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh yeah its not only a month its been like this for about a year just the past month has been the once a week only on a sat before that it was not often about once a week sometimes twice or sometimes none.
I am just highlighting this month as it seemed strange how it is every sat.
I know maybe i am more lucky then some in that i get it once a week but by always being on the same day it somehow feels like pity sex.

I have tried to talk to him and he refuses just gets angry and says there is nothing wrong.

I used to initiate about 3 times a week but was turned down about 95% of the time which was making me feel very bad about myself so i stopped bothering around christmas.
Now the only time i do is if i am pretty sure i won't be turned down.

It started about 18 months ago it probably started to go down from every day to 3-4 times a week then has gone down and down until we are where we are now.


----------



## Diolay (Jan 25, 2012)

You made it sound like you two were riding each other like a couple of cowboys at a rodeo until a month ago.
Sorry about that.

Did something happen around that time? Say for example, work downgraded and he's now had to take on extra duties/responsibilities? Or there was some other changes financial debts? Home extensions etc?


----------



## charlotte2 (Dec 16, 2011)

No problem i should have put more details in my first post. Haha at the cowboys at a rodeo i wish!

I honestly can't think of anything that happened to make this happen. We have problems sometimes but we always sort it. No extra stress from anything that i can think of i have asked hin but he will say no everything is fine.


----------



## Diolay (Jan 25, 2012)

There's really very little to go on here.

Maybe he doesn't know himself.

I just want to toss this out there. What if you have a short talk to him let him know you want a real genuine commitment. Give him some sex space. No pressure. 

That means, no sex at all for lets say a month. If he tries anything, brush him off and let him know you are serious about waiting a month.

Also, lt him know too that you will both reconvene after that break and go from there. 

Make sure you make him aware that this is not some sort of punishment or revenge thing, this is all about him sorting out what is going on.


----------



## Paulination (Feb 6, 2012)

charlotte2 said:


> For the past month the only time we have has sex has been once a week on a saturday.
> What is he just up for it on a saturday?


For us it is every Friday. We got caught up in this cycle about a year ago and it hasn't stopped. The few times I have tried to initiate during the week she says "but we usually don't have sex until Fridays" and then will concede but just lays there (I'm not interested in that). 

She has been very LD for the last couple of years for very reasons but it just seems she finds comfort in knowing when we'll be doing it. Sometimes I'll get it on Saturdays too but that is rare.

Sucks for sure.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Oh, Charlotte, this seems very wrong to me -- but I've been wrong before.

How old are you and he?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Oh, Charlotte, this seems very wrong to me -- but I've been wrong before.

How old are you and he?


----------

